# Wholesale sheet glass



## AustinDuBoisfrogguy (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello all was wondering if any of you had contacts for wholesale glass sheets in the phillidelphia pa area 

Thank you 
Austin


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Wish I could help with a suggestion, but I will warn you that most glass manufacturers will have BIG minimums, and you may need to buy in 4' x 8' sheets to get a good wholesale rate.


----------



## AustinDuBoisfrogguy (Mar 19, 2017)

That is what I'm looking for is a 4x8 sheet


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Do you have experience in knocking down a 4 x 8 foot sheet of glass? Without the right tools, including a quality, completely flat, cutting table, knocking down a full sheet is not an easy thing to do. 
I have well over 20 years as a glazier, and I can tell you having to do something that big to cut onsite is a nightmare. I wouldn't try it myself without at least one assistant. You assistant(s) have to be trustworthy, and not afraid of glass. After you score it, you still have to snap it off. Running pliers will not work well, because as you lift the glass a bit to get the running pliers on, it changes tension on the glass. Tension wants to snap it the wrong direction, breaking it upwards, while the pliers and the score on top surface of the glass want to break it down. The result is often that the line will run straight for a foot or two, then curve off, like slicing a golf ball, and break where it wants to, rather than snapping where you want it to.
You could try flipping it, but the tension still won't be straight, and it will still likely cut wrong. Depending on where you are cutting, it is extremely easy to completely destroy half the sheet on your very first cut, obliterating your budget.

Don't get me wrong, cutting glass at home, or "in the field", can be done, and it's not even that difficult. 
Starting with a full sheet, however, is an entirely different story.

Here's how you can save money on glass. Let's say your front pane is exactly 24" x 18". That means your back is the same size. That is below my ex manufacturer's 3 square feet minimum. That means you pay for 3 square feet, even if it is actually much smaller. To take advantage of that, order a single piece measuring exactly 48" x 18". Now it is an easy matter to do a single, short, easy cut. You only have to score 18" of glass, then easily snap it off, leaving you with your front and back. Now you haven't paid for glass you don't get. Depending on your design, you might be able to get the front, back, and both sides, with a single strip of glass. Three short, 18" score lines, and you have 3 pieces.

GLOVES!! ALWAYS wear good, leather gloves when cutting glass. All it takes is a split second distraction to change your life forever.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

I do exactly as Pumilo described. Figure out how to efficiently fit a few cuts into a few sheets.

Here's an old crappy cutting guide I made for myself for an 18+ cube:









1) 36x36.25"
1) 18x25.5"

The note at the bottom (1/8" 18x26) is for the sliding doors.

Cutting the 36" sheet is much more problematic (for me) than a 18" sheet, so now I get:
1) 18x36
1) 18.25x36
1) 18x25.5


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

That's exactly what I'm talking about, thanks.


----------



## AustinDuBoisfrogguy (Mar 19, 2017)

Thank you all for the info I suppose a 4x8 sheet is a bit to much 

Where do you all get your glass from ?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I think Busick Insulated in Denver Colorado, might be a bit far for you. Besides, as Dane mentioned, I don't think they would have much interest in selling a single sheet of glass at wholesale prices.

Price it around. The price of glass can vary more than you might think, from shop to shop. I know of places I could pay $14 for certain size piece, and I know other places that would stick you for 60 bucks or better for the same piece.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You probably don't want to hear that over the years, I've built what must be pushing a hundred vivs, with absolutely free, mistake insulated glass units, and scrap glass, from my supplier.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> You probably don't want to hear that over the years, I've built what must be pushing a hundred vivs, with absolutely free, mistake insulated glass units, and scrap glass, from my supplier.


...meanwhile, it costs me about $70 to make an 18 cube. And that's the best price after calling 3 different local suppliers. May as well just buy exo's but I like building.


----------



## AustinDuBoisfrogguy (Mar 19, 2017)

Yea I wish I was in the glass business I am just starting out building my own tanks so we will see how it goes ! I've already built 1 and it seemed to go over pretty well I have yet to put the doors into place but the panels are silicones into place ! But considering I can buy 18 cube exos from a local person for $40 ea then I might just stick with those ! 

And I'm in PA so yea Denver would be just a wee bit to far ! Although I used to live there


----------

